# For an old friend



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

A old chap I know posted this on another [non-HM] site this morning.

just after sunset, under our watchful eyes, 
he settled down in his favorite place, sighed and slipped away. 
a noble golden labrador of 15 years. 
this morning we laid him to rest in the groves he roamed. 
he leaves behind his 3 younger brothers and 
the old man they take for walks in the hills...


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Still not over the loss of my first dog, no one said it would be so hard.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Only another dog owner can understand what it's like to lose your faithful companion.We had to have our 8 year old miniature schnauzer Sam put to sleep 5 weeks ago.It is like losing one of your family.
Fortunately just 3 days before he died he was able to enjoy his last trip in the m/home to Carsington Water,Derbyshire.
Only the fact that we have a very lively 2 year old Kerry Blue Terrier(Ky) prevented us from going straight out and getting a new pup.

Steve,Sharon,and Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hello

I had a dog put to sleep almost two years ago and I was gutted.

However, I learned of Oscar needing a new home and he has been the best thing since sliced bread.

At the time of my loss, I said there would and could be no more dogs.

My dad tells me the pain of losing one is far outweighed by the happiness the dog brings throughout his life.

Rapide561


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We have today had to come home a few days early from a trip to Cornwall to see the eden project . Our little 15 year old miniature yorky developed a serious lung infection at the start of the week which got gradually worse to the point where we just couldnt see her suffer anymore. She was such a character and full of beans in between all the various illnesses and a broken leg not to mention having to have most of her teeth pulled out in the last year. A very sad day indeed.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Nothing anyone can say will help.

My thoughts are with you Tony.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is for the above scenarios that I will not ever have any more pets. While cats are my forte I just cannot cope when they are ill and have to be carted off to vets squealing in a box and I cannot cope with the performance required to have them put down. Neither can I afford any further vet bills so I just take every opportunity to play or stroke other people's pussies.


----------

